# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  A mund të bëhet "boot" në LAN?

## francovice

Kam 10 pc te lidhur ne rrjett lokal LAN.
Pas disa problemesh me nje pc me duhet ta formatoj por pc nuk ka cd-rom.
A mund te behet bot nga LAN. Kur kam hyre ne bios e kam pare "boot from LAN..."
NQS behet atehre mund te me tregoje ndonjeri si behet?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Aman se dhe un kte dua po nuk po gjej gje.

----------


## arbeni_al

Vallai kurioz do isha dhe une po si t'ia bejme.?

----------


## autotune

Si duket duhet disa pejs specifike dhe jo ato NIC kartat e rendomta, un nuk jam ekspert te flas per kete pun por sa munda te shfletoj kuptova qe nuk duket pun e let bootimi nga lan 
ketu i keni disa adressa ku mund te ju ndihmojn

http://etherboot.org/wiki/index.php
http://rom-o-matic.net/
http://silent.gumph.org/content/4/7/...ndows-pxe.html
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=39928

----------


## The Pathfinder

Francovice, nese pervec ketyre pc qe ke ne pa CD ROM ke dhe PC te tjere, me te njejtin motherboard dhe harddisk, atehere, merr nje CD Symantec Ghost, versioni nuk ka rendesi.
GJithashtu te duhet nje Hardisk i jashtem me USB.
Fute CD ne nje nga PC qe e ke ne rregull, dhe jepi boot nga CD dhe lidhe hardiskun e jashtem tek porta e USB qe ka kompjuteri qe ti ke futur CD.
Supozohet qe kompjuteri ku ti ke futur CD e Symantec Ghost, eshte nje PC i mire, me Windows te mire dhe funksionon perse mbari.
Boot nga CD dhe kliko Symantec Ghost To USB ose normal, per momentin nuk e kam mire te qarte, nuk e kam as cd ketu.
Por po te shohesh me pas proceduren eshte e lehte....!
vetem do kesh kujdes kur te besh hedhjen e imazhit nga Kompjuteri qe punon perse mbari tek Hardisku i jashtem, qe te mos besh te kunderten.
dhe me pas ne te njejten menyre, por anasjelltas do besh me keto pc qe ke te paformatuar (po them une).
dhe e ke ne rregull!

Pac Fat!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Boot nga lan eshte tjeter edhe Lan install jane tjeter. Boot lan do te thote qe kompjuteri jot punon i lidhur me lan pak a shume si nje Virtual Machine ose Terminal Services sic quhet ne Windows. Ndersa Insalimi ne Lan eshte mundesia qe u jepet personave te bejne instalimin e XP nepermjet nje serveri qofte ky RIS Remote installation Server ose PXE server. Per metoden e pare te duhet te kesh RIS ne Windows server 2000 ose 2003 ose 2008 te instaluar ne kompjuterin qe eshte Server. Ndersa metoda e dyte ka te beje me perdorimin e nje PXE server qe mund te jete Linux ose Windows popr normalisht ato te linux jane falas kurse per ato te windows duhet te paguash. Ne kete pjese do shpjegoj se cfare ju duhet per te bere nje Remote Installation me PXE servere. Fotot e infot i mora nga nje website pasi perhere kam perdorur RIS eshte hera e pare qe po setup nje PXE server. 

Cfare Nevoitet:

Dy kompjutera njeri Server e tjetri client
Te dy kompjuterat te paisur me NIC Network Interface Card
NIC e clientit duhet te jete ne gjendje te beje boot nga lan. Me nje fjale te kete  
 mundesine te beje veprime fillestare ne lan ku ndodhet marja e IP nga DHCP e disa  
 komanda te rendomta.
Nje CD i windows XP qe do instalojme ne kete kompjuter klient bashke me numrin serial 
Nje DHCP server qe mund te jete nga routeri ose nga serveri kryesor.
Programi DVD Generator link http://winner.windowsdream.com/dl/DV...or-1.14-EN.exe
Programi TFTPD32 qe mund te shkarkohet http://tftpd32.jounin.net/download/T...etup.exeFilet: pxelinux.0 kernel initdr.pz

kjo procedure do ndahet ne dy pjese. Instalimi e krijimi i drejtorise se fileve tona edhe pjesa e dyte instalimi i PXE server.

Krijimi i drejtorise me file:

       Pasi kemi shkarkuar edhe instaluar DVD Generator krijojme nje drejtori ne kompjuterin Server x:\OUTPUT ku X eshte shkronja e diskut qe ne do perdorim edhe pastaj e bejme kete drejtori Share ne te gjithe networkun tone. Nese nuk dini se si ta beni kete gje atehere pyesni po meqe kjo procedure do pak pervoje shumica e personave qe mund ta perdorin dine se si ta bejne. Me pas hapim DVD Generator. 
Ne kutine e pare "1. Select your output folder" shkruajme drejtorine qe ne krijuam x:\OUTPUT ku x eshte shkronja e driverit. 
ne kutine e dyte "2. Indicate your Windows XP source" shkojme tek drejtoria i386 e windows CD. Ne kutia 4 "4. Enter Windows Serial number" shkruajme serialin e windows nese do perdorim te njejte serial per te gjithe kompjuterat ose e leme bosh nese do u veme serialin nje nga nje cdo kompjuteri. 
chekoje kutine e shkrimit "Advanced users: I want to customize a lot more, and download a lot less" edhe si perfundim duhet te shifni dicka si ne figuren meposhte



Me pas klikojme ne ne butonin "5. Generate the SYSANGEL DVD ISO" ku do krijohet nje .iso file qe ne nuk do e perdorim por ama kete e bejme qe programi te regulloje edhe te updetoje filet e windows sipas menyres se duhur. do kalojme ne nje figure si me poshte 



Ketu mund te shtojme driverat e aplikacjonet e nevojshme qe ne mund te perdorim ne kompjuterin e ri. Une personalisht nuk ju sygjeroj kete gje pasi keto mund te instalohen edhe me vone nese eshte e nevojshme. si perfundim klikoni ne "Finished the custom. Generate the ISO!"  Prisni derisa te shikoni screen e perfundimit qe duket si ky me poshte 



Pasi kjo te mbaroje mund te digjin .iso file nje nje DVD ose mund te mbyllni programin e te shkoni ne drejtorine x:\OUTPUT e te beni dele file DVD.iso


Pjesa 2 Vazhdon me Poshte

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Perpara se te startojme TFTPD32 clikojme me te djathten ne Start > All Programs > TFTPD32 > tftpd32 e shkojme ne properties ne dritaren general ne kutia Start in shkruajme x:\OUTPUT ku x eshte shkronja e diskut qe ne po perdorim. dhe klikojme apply pastaj klikojme ok. Krijojme drejtorine x:\OUTPUT\pxelinux.cfg\ ku x eshte shkronja e driverit qe ne do perdorim. Kopjojme file pxelinux.0 qe shkarkuam edhe e vendosim ne drejtorine x:\OUTPUT\ edhe neqoftese nuk jane krijuar copjojme edhe filet kernel edhe initrd.gz ne po te njejten drejtori. Ne vazhdim shkojme e startojme programin TFTPD32 e bejme konfigurimet e nevojshme. Selektojme NIC qe ne do perdorim nese kompjuteri server ka me shume se 1 karte networku duhet te selektoni karten qe lidhet me LAN jo karten qe lidhet me WAN. do duket dicka si ne figuren me poshte



Nese routeri juaj ka nje DHCP server te konfiguruar mund ta konfiguroni njesoj si DHCP e Routerit po nese nuk ka atehere duhet te krijoni nje bazuar ne skemen e meposhteme. duke klikuar ne DHCP Server vendosni informacjoni e sakte per DNS, GATEWAY, MASK edhe IP Pool IP Pool eshte sasia e IP qe leshohen nga serveri i DHCP ku caktohet IP e fillimit edhe IP e Fundit. shif foton me poshte.



Mos haroni te klikoni SAVE ne kete dritare

Ne konfigurim e meposhtem klikoni ne settings edhe lereni sic eshte ne figuren me poshte vetem nese nuk doni te shikoni programin gjate punes se tij selektoni kutine perpara "Hide Window at Startup" 



klikoni OK edhe serveri PXE eshte i konfiguruar. Mund te testoni serverin duke provuar te hyni nga PXE Boot i clientit ne menyren e shpjeguar me poshte.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Psi kemi krijuar cdo gje qe nevoitet atehere startojme kompjuterin klient edhe zgjedhim menyren e boot PXE ose shtypim F12 pasi shumica e MoBo e kane kete opsjon. Presim derisa Kernel te ngarkohet ne sistem edhe kur del ekrani selektojme menyren e Graphical Interface. Selektojme opsjonin Install Windows si ne figuren me poshte.



Ne faqene dyte do selektojme se cfare menyre duam te lidhemi me rjetin me DHCP apo Statike. Nese selektojme Yes atehere instalusi do mare nje IP nga DHCP ne te kundert do vendosim cdo info vete nese i dime te gjitha parametrat. Nese selektojme No qe eshte menyre me e sigurt edhe e shpejte ne dritaret me pas do vendosim ip, DNS, Gateway, MASk qe i nevoiten kompjuterit per tu lidhur. Ne faqen tjeter na pyet nese do i marim filet e windows nepermjet internetit apo brenda nje LAN. ne kete opsjon do zgjedhim NO pasi ne kemi krijuar ne share drejtori brenda LAN tone. Ne dritaren tjeter zgjedhim se si do i marim keto file nepermjet http, FTP ose ne rastin tome me share qe eshte SMB



Ne dritaret ne vazhdim do na kerkoje per informacjonet e serverit si IP ku vendos ip e serverit. ne vazhdim vendosim emrin e share psh kur ne beme share drejtorine output normalisht windows i vendos emrin e share output kshu qe do shkruajme output. me pas shkruajme emrin e userit edhe passwordin qe ka akses ne ate server normalisht eshte useri i administratorit edhe passwordi po jo admin i internet kafe software pasi jane te ndryshme po user/password i windows. Me pas do kemi nje dritare ku thote path. nese keni bere nje share normale edhe sipas kesaj shpjegimi mjafton te vendosni / edhe jeni ne regull. Me pas nese nuk keni vendosur serialin e XP gjate procedures se pare fare do ju kerkohet seriali i XP nese jo nje dritare e tille nuk do dale fare.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me pas fillon kostumizimi i windows ku vendoset emri i kompjuterit Emri i pronarit, kompania etj me pas do te te pyese per gjuhen. nese cd qe moret filet ishte anglisht atehere angllisht ka te gjitha MUI brenda e ketu mund te zgjidhni MUI e deshiruar. Nese zgjidhni shume gjuhe ateher ene ekranin tjeter ju jepet mundesia te zgjidhni gjuhen kryesore defoult. me pas kompjuteri do ju kerkoje nese doni apo jo te kompjoni drejtorine e windows i386 ne kompjuter une ju sygjeroj ta kopjoni po nese nuk keni vend ne hdd atehere lereni mos e kopjoni.



Me pas do ju kerkohet nese doni te instaloni java SDK ose .NET SDK eshte deshira juaj nese i doni apo jo. Me pas programi do ju kerkoje se nese do beni formatim apo vetem repair te kompjuterit. Nese keni patur windows xp me perpara ne kete kompjuter e nuk doni te beni formatim atehere programi do beje vetem repair duke mbajtur MBA record edhe boot sektor te pa trazuar vetem do instaloje filet e reja ne menyre riparimi ku do deletet drejtoria Windows. nese selekton jo atehere do te te nxjere ne ekranin e zgjedhjes se sasise te particjonit.





Perseri nese klikoni NO programi ju jep e nje mundesi tjeter per te vendosur nese do fshini BOOT Sector apop do ta mbani ate qe keni patur me perpara nese keni nje instalim windows ne kompjuterin tuaj. Nese keni patur me perpara nje boot record atehere mund te zgjidhni yes per te mbajtur recordin e boot qe eshte e rekomanduar nese keni nje boot record ne kete kompjuter zgjidhni no nese nuk keni patur windows me perpara ose nese nuk doni ta rezikoni instalimin

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Klikoni OK edhe fillon instalimi kjo ishte ajo e quajtura krijimi i nje Stand Alone install ose Unattended install qe do te thote instalimi i windows behet pa interaktim me instalusin. rini e prisni derisa instalimi te mbaroje edhe ne fund log in ne windows me username Administrator edhe pa asnje password.

besoj se ndihmove ndonje ne kete menyre. Nese doni te lexoni faqen e informacjonit ne angllisht mund ta gjeni ne http://winner.windowsdream.com/winner/howto.html


Ardi

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

nje modifikim 

link per TFTPD32 eshte http://tftpd32.jounin.net/download/T...3.29-setup.exe pasi ka mare edhe File: nga linja e dyte

Edh para se te krijoni serverin TFTPD32 ne drejtorine krijoni nje file ne drejtorine x:\OUTPUT\pxelinux.cfg\  ku x eshte shkronja e diskut tuaj vendosjani emrin default pa asnje prapashtese nga mbrapa pra nese perdorni notepad sigurohuni te selektoni all files ne file type mos e leni .txt dhe ne kete file vendosni kete kod 



```
DEFAULT rescue
PROMPT 0
LABEL rescue
KERNEL kernel
APPEND vga=normal devfs=nomount pxe ramdisk_size=70000 load_ramdisk=1 init=/linuxrc prompt_ramdisk=0 initrd=initrd.gz root=/dev/ram0 rw noacpi noapm pci=noacpi lba acpi=off apm=off
```

Per keto errore duhet te falenderojme kompanine e addscrip qe perdor albo se na cane ate .........

----------


## autotune

Faliminderit ardi per ket tuto. edhe mu do me hy ne pun

----------


## francovice

Shume faleminderit per ndihmen.
Une do ju them nje menyre shume here me shkurt te cilen e bera prove vete dhe me doli me sukses.
Se pari startohme nje pc me cd-rom dhe e bejme share cd-romin.
Pastaj hapim pc qe duam te formatojme dhe futemi ne bios. aktivizojme boot from network dhe pastaj e ruajme dhe dalim nga biosi. Ristarton pc dhe shtypim F12 dhe del nje tabele qe te thote se ku do ta nisesh boot.
Aty zgjedhim network dhe kur e zgjedhim ajo do te kerkoje DHCP dhe futni default getway
Psh une e kisha keshtu:192.168.1.1
Me pas do dali lista e folderave dhe cd-rom-ve qe ne kemi bere share.
Zgjedhim CD-Romin qe kemi bere share, nderkohe qe cd-romi qe kemi bere share ka cd e xp brenda dhe i japim ok. Instalimi do te vazhdoje njesoj sikur te kishe cd rom.
Une kete metode perdora dhe me funksionoi

----------


## valdetshala

Te lumte!!!  shume me efektive per mendimin tim dhe e thjeshte,,,

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nuk dua te them se nuk punon po PXE nuk punon pa DHCP e para edhe cdo MoBo ka nje Rom Prom ndryshe nga tjetra psh ka nga ato NIC qe kane edhe Embeded Linux OS ne Prom qe te jep mundesine te shkosh edhe ne internet pa bere load os fare. Megjithate me behet qefi qe problemi u zgjidh

Ardi

----------


## shefqet

Kjo  metoda me e lehte per tu qasur ne nje cd rom ne lan po ashtu edhe ne flopy e shumqka tjeter por si mund te formatohen 10 kompjuter nga nje ose edhe ma shum se kam pare me nje firme duke i insatluar 20 kompjuter nga nje kopmjuter pra nese keni  idene se si behet kjo

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Kjo  metoda me e lehte per tu qasur ne nje cd rom ne lan po ashtu edhe ne flopy e shumqka tjeter por si mund te formatohen 10 kompjuter nga nje ose edhe ma shum se kam pare me nje firme duke i insatluar 20 kompjuter nga nje kopmjuter pra nese keni  idene se si behet kjo


Ne te njejten menyre se si eshte shjeguar me lart. Kjo eshte pak me primitive edhe duhet te klesh nje kohe 5 min nga nje kompjuter ne kompjuteri tjeter. Ne shkolle kemi perdorur norton ghost installer ndersa ne pune tani perdorim microsoft RIS remote installation server. Teorikisht eshte e njejta procedure vetem procedura edhe konfigurimi ndryshojne.

Ardi

----------


## Aldi1

> Shume faleminderit per ndihmen.
> Une do ju them nje menyre shume here me shkurt te cilen e bera prove vete dhe me doli me sukses.
> Se pari startohme nje pc me cd-rom dhe e bejme share cd-romin.
> Pastaj hapim pc qe duam te formatojme dhe futemi ne bios. aktivizojme boot from network dhe pastaj e ruajme dhe dalim nga biosi. Ristarton pc dhe shtypim F12 dhe del nje tabele qe te thote se ku do ta nisesh boot.
> Aty zgjedhim network dhe kur e zgjedhim ajo do te kerkoje DHCP dhe futni default getway
> Psh une e kisha keshtu:192.168.1.1
> Me pas do dali lista e folderave dhe cd-rom-ve qe ne kemi bere share.
> Zgjedhim CD-Romin qe kemi bere share, nderkohe qe cd-romi qe kemi bere share ka cd e xp brenda dhe i japim ok. Instalimi do te vazhdoje njesoj sikur te kishe cd rom.
> Une kete metode perdora dhe me funksionoi


Pershendetje francovic!
E provova kete metoden qe na tregove mirepo kompiuteri im kur kerkoi DHCP nuk mundi ta gjente ip e duhur apo te me nxirte ndonje liste folderash qe kam share...
A ka ndonje metod shtese?
Rrjeti qe kam une eshte ndertuar ne kete menyre: ip jane nga 192.168.1.xxx - 192.168.1.yyy dhe te gjith kompjuterat i kam bere "setup a home or small office network" dhe plus kesaj kam bere "my documents" dhe "cd-rom share" qe te mund ti perdor nga kompiuteri im.
Kur e ndez kompjuterin qe dua te formatoj mund ta shoh cd-romin prej te cilit dua te bej boot, por kur mundohem te bej boot prej ketij cd-rom kompjuteri nuk mund te gjej DHCP. 
Faleminderit

----------


## Aldi1

A ka ndonje metode qe kompjuterat qe dua te bej boot nga rrjeti te gjejne DHCP se po mundohem e nuk po ja dal dot mbane.........
Nese duhet tju jap info shtese per komp me thoni.......
Faleminderit!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ke metode po perdor Aldi1?

----------

